# Hive and frame size



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Here's mostly the why:
http://www.bushfarms.com/beeslazy.htm#uniformframesize

The what is I use all eight frame mediums. I've had about everything there is and converted everything to eight frame mediums. I cut down all the boxes and all the frames. But it would have been a lot easier to just start out with them...

http://www.bushfarms.com/beeseightframemedium.htm


----------



## Mtn. Bee (Nov 10, 2009)

Have been seriously thinking about going to all 10 frame 7-5/8" boxes.
I believe it is good all around size for both brood boxes and honey supers.
I believe Michael Bush has the right idea with keeping to, one size for all theory as it makes a lot of hard work go such much smoother when you try to organize things!


----------



## pieter1 (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks for your replies. I am a beekeeper in The Netherlands, I'm planning to use the same system that Michael Bush is using. In the Netherlands the most common frame size is simplex. I would like to use Langstroth supers, are the frames of Langstroth supers the same as the dadant US supers?


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

In the US any size other than Langstroth is completely unknown. What Micheal Bush uses as a "medium" super is in fact a Dadant super with less frames, so the frame is the same size as your Dadant supers. 

If Simplex is the most common in your area, that is what I would use, just for ease of acquisition. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>I am a beekeeper in The Netherlands, I'm planning to use the same system that Michael Bush is using. In the Netherlands the most common frame size is simplex. I would like to use Langstroth supers, are the frames of Langstroth supers the same as the dadant US supers? 

I'm not sure of all the terminology nor am I sure what a "simplex" hive is. I can find some on the internet, but no clear dimensions. I'm using a standard eight frame Langstroth box (that we have had in common use here since the mid 1800s) and a medium frames (that has been around since the late 1800s). The frame has to fit the box. In other words they have to be medium depth boxes and medium depth frames. A medium is a 6 1/4" frame in a 6 5/8" deep box (15.875 cm deep frame).

Usually in Europe and in the US a "Dadant" is 11 1/4" frame (28.575 cm). 

I would stick with what is readily available in The Netherlands. But basically what I'm using is a more shallow frame (although not the shallowest, we have two frame sizes more shallow, a "shallow" and an "extra shallow") and a more narrow box (8 frames vs 10 frames). I see Simplex boxes for sale (although I don't see various depths) in various widths of 5, 6 and 11. Six is probably a bit skinny to be stable in the wind in my climate. In my short time in The Netherlands, I never saw wind there like we have, but I'm sure you have wind fairly constant or you wouldn't have invented the windmill.  But if you put them against one another that might be stable enough. Or it might be worth building eight frame boxes for Simplex frames. Are there different depths for the Simplex boxes and frames?

My goal was something that packed full of honey would not exceed 50 lbs. (23 kg) for lifting purposes. I also wanted something the width of a winter cluster (12 1/4" inside or 31 cm). So the eight frame mediums were perfect for me.


----------

